# CHICKEN!!!



## Prizm (May 17, 2005)

I found him in a parking lot, scooped him up,and took him home. I figured I'd give him to a feed store tomorrow,except for the fact that he is AFFECTIONATE! Doh!!!! I swear, it jumpeddown from his cage (Narnia's old rabbit cage) fluttered to my leg,*hopped*to my knee, and flapped his way up to my shoulder, which was astepping stone to my head. Poor thing got tangled in my hair, so Ireturned him to the cage. In a few minutes, it was screeching, so Iopened the door *flutterflutter* and it was on my shoulder again.*sigh* I cupped my hands around it, on my lap, and rubbed it's neck.Eyes begin to close...and it's asleep. ....I just can't allow it beeaten. Uh...does anyone have any advice or room? It gets along w/ myrabbits, but I do not have the room to keep him!


----------



## LittleMija2 (May 17, 2005)

If he 's that tame maybe he is somechildsbeloved pet? I live in the city so I dont know muchabout farmpets, do people have " pet" chickens?Maybe put up alost and found sign or something ? Maybe that sounds silly, i dontknow, i have no clue about chickens..I like them thoughasI do all farm annimals, if i had a house id take him. Couldhe belong to any neibours? He sounds so cute.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 17, 2005)

What a sweetie. I wish I lived closer I would take him in a second.

I would put an add in te lost and found and maybe leave word atthe local shelter that you have him. If he's that sweet andaffectionate he has definitely been handled and loved by someone.

One of my roos is the same way. He loves to be cuddled and goes to sleep in our laps. Good luck with him.

Tina


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (May 18, 2005)

is it a baby or an adult?


----------



## Prizm (May 18, 2005)

> If he 's that tame maybe he is somechildsbeloved pet? I live in the city so I dont know muchabout farmpets, do people have " pet" chickens?Maybe put up alost and found sign or something ? Maybe that sounds silly, i dontknow, i have no clue about chickens..I like them thoughasI do all farm annimals, if i had a house id take him. Couldhe belong to any neibours? He sounds so cute.



He is a cutie--I will pursue looking for the owner..

but as for his age...


> is it a baby or an adult?



it as its feathers but is not an adult yet. I bought him someorganic oats and he's eating them up. One man in the grocery storesuggested it might be a branny chicken..which I'm going to google  

What a sweetie. I wish I lived closer I would take him in a second.




> I would put an add in te lost and found andmaybe leave word at the local shelter that you have him. If he's thatsweet and affectionate he has definitely been handled and loved bysomeone.
> 
> One of my roos is the same way. He loves to be cuddled and goes to sleep in our laps. Good luck with him.
> 
> Tina


That's encouraging. I'm *almost* thinking ofkeeping him in the secondrabbit cage and taking him for walksfor exersize, but I know I need to research this a bit more first.  Iwill try to see if he has an owner, but so far, they seem to be keptfor slaughter or their eggs, and then slaughter when they run out ofeggs.


----------



## Jenniblu (May 18, 2005)

This site has been really helpful fo rme as a new chicken owner:

http://p072.ezboard.com/bbackyardchickens

They are really friendly and are like the chicken version of rabbits-only.

Sounds like a real sweetie. I hope he is someone's beloved pet that got lostand not an Easter dump-off.


----------



## Prizm (May 18, 2005)

I DID hear some chicken sounds coming fromacross a creek, and the first thought that struck me was this chickenescaped from a chicken farm :/ I'll post a found chicken add andperhaps some flyers in the area in case I'm wrong, but it sounded likea lot of birds in the distance, which makes me doubt he is a pet.


----------



## Prizm (May 18, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> This site has been really helpful fo rme as a new chicken owner:
> 
> http://p072.ezboard.com/bbackyardchickens
> 
> ...


Oh and thank you VERY much for this link! It's extremely helpful!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

If he's a banty he won't get real big, they stay pretty small. I hope you could keep him.

I never realized how much fun and personality chickens have until I got mine. I love them dearly.

Please keep us posted. 

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 18, 2005)

Chickens can become very affectionate and learnand come to their names. I wouldn't recommend keeping the chicken in acage inside your house, they need room to flutter about and _need_other chickens as company, they're flock animals and i'd recommendbuying her real chicken food and put her waterers and feeders up onblocks so that she doesn't have to crane her neck down and then back upinto the air to swallow the water. 

If you have any more questions ask away!

Ellie


----------



## Prizm (May 18, 2005)

> If he's a banty he won't get real big, they stay pretty small. I hope you could keep him.
> 
> I never realized how much fun and personality chickens have until I got mine. I love them dearly.
> 
> ...



I think he might be a she, because its head crest is very small andthere are no red things under its beak (is that how you can tell?) FromGoogle pictures, I can't tell if this little peeper is a banty chickenor not because its feathers haven't fully filled out yet. I did noticesomething interesting about its feet. It has three longtoesfacing forwards, andeach foot has oneshortertoe (not even half the size of its othertoes)facing backwards.


> Chickens can become very affectionate and learn and come totheir names. I wouldn't recommend keeping the chicken in a cage insideyour house, they need room to flutter about and _need_ otherchickens as company, they're flock animals and i'd recommend buying herreal chicken food and put her waterers and feeders up on blocks so thatshe doesn't have to crane her neck down and then back up into the airto swallow the water.
> 
> If you have any more questions ask away!
> 
> Ellie


Ah, thank you for the food suggestions--I bought the oats so itwouldn't be hungry through the night (and the rabbits like them too ) I live in a rented duplex, so if the landlord wouldallow me to keep it in the back yard, that might be okay...but for now,I'm not the best home for it. If you know anyone with a farm who wouldlike it as a pet, please let me know? Few farmers are vegetarians Theup-side of living in a cage is it will not be killed (and ittattles/chirps on the cat, when it gets too close.)


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

He sounds like a she lol. She's probabyyounger then if her feathers haven't filled out. Mine are 7 weeks andare still not filled out.

The feet are normal lol. It took me a back too even though I knew it was ok. 

Here is an awesome website. It has almost all the chickenbreeds. It has a section on bantams which you think yours is. You cancompare pictures to what you have and it may give you a better idea ofwhat she is.

I hope this helps. I wish I could take her for you.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKPoultryPage.html

Tina


----------



## Kricket (May 18, 2005)

I used to have chickens growing up!Wish I could take him...is it a rooster? I don't think feedstores slaughter their chickens. I think they might be keptmore commonly for their eggs. But that was just what we didwith our chicks. My last chicken was named Coco.She eventually died. They don't live long, Coco was with usfor 4 years (If I remember correctly). She laid the mostbeautiful eggs!! As she got older and older her eggs gotsmaller and smaller .

Sidenote, we had the MEANEST rooster! He would stalk me andtry to get his spurs up in my neck. (Or in anyone's neck thatwas close). **** thing even tried to kill his babiestoo! 

I am thinking this chick might have been someone's pet too. If it is a cuddler, highly likely a pet


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

I know a woman up the road that has apet chicken. She is the absolute sweetest little thing. Follows herlike a puppy. She keeps her in a cage in the house at night and anexcerise pen in the yard while she's at work.

Kricket that was the cutest little story. Coco sounds like shewas a doll. Nasty mean rooster. I have two young ones like that now.Needless to say the are being rehomed somewhere else.

Tina


----------



## Kricket (May 18, 2005)

Can I tell you, (I truly, truly hope thisdoesn't upset anyone) that mean rooster disappeared. We neverknew what happened to him. My uncle later confessed he leftthat roo OUT of the coop (ON PURPOSE) one night. As my unclesaid "That 'rastard' tried to kill his babies! I let thecoyotes take care of him!" 

That kinda made me sad - but it was so unlike my uncle to show anyinterest in ANYTHING. I never knew he even cared about ourfarm animals!! Meh...but who can resist an adorable littlechick?


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

It's sad but sometimes them roosters arejust as mean as the day is long. My two are in danger of becoming mybro-in-laws dinner if they don't settle down. They are constantlypecking and jumping and trying to spur us already. They are only 7weeks old which is a scary thought.

I think it's sweet that your uncle cared even though he never let it show.

Tina


----------



## Prizm (May 18, 2005)

> I know a woman up the road that has a petchicken. She is the absolute sweetest little thing. Follows her like apuppy. She keeps her in a cage in the house at night and an excerisepen in the yard while she's at work.
> 
> Kricket that was the cutest little story. Coco sounds like shewas a doll. Nasty mean rooster. I have two young ones like that now.Needless to say the are being rehomed somewhere else.
> 
> Tina


This is what I may end up doing! You were right about her breed. I wentto a feed store for chicken food and their banty chickens looked justlike mine 
I'm hoping my landlord will let her stay--I could put up some chickenwire in the back yard for a little running area. Anyway, she's eatingand "peeping" up a storm, lol.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

You may want to give her a stuffedanimal for comfort. She'll probably snuggle up to it and sleep. I sohope you get to keep her.

Tina


----------



##  (May 19, 2005)

Actually Chickens being a flocking animal istrue BUT they dont need other chickens they are just as happy to besomones pet and only chicken , ( some dont know they are chickens ) okwe wont go there , its a long story involving a chicken and a turkey ok. I hope you can keep it too , I enjoy chickens as pets tho theroosters can litterally be a pain in some body part or another , IEfeet little kids butts , necks where ever they can jump and get too , Ihad a silver bantam rooster that was a miserable jerk , he used tochase the kid around the yard poor kid would scream so loud she couldbe heard over a wood splitter lol . the brat would hang out behindsomething and wait for her to not be paying attention , then jump outat her , of course being 7 she would run like the wind with him hot onher heels , More times i had to save the kid from a 2 pound rooster lol.


----------



## Prizm (May 19, 2005)

> You may want to give her a stuffed animalfor comfort. She'll probably snuggle up to it and sleep. I so hope youget to keep her.
> 
> Tina


Good idea!--Perhaps a few paper towelsbunched together would have the same effect, because she's a pooper 


I'll ask the landlord if I can have a pet bird, and leave out the part about her being a chicken;D


> Actually Chickens being a flocking animal is true BUT they dont needother chickens they are just as happy to be somones pet and onlychicken , ( some dont know they are chickens ) ok we wont go there ,its a long story involving a chicken and a turkey ok . I hope you cankeep it too , I enjoy chickens as pets tho the roosters can litterallybe a pain in some body part or another , IE feet little kids butts ,necks where ever they can jump and get too , I had a silver bantamrooster that was a miserable jerk , he used to chase the kid around theyard poor kid would scream so loud she could be heard over a woodsplitter lol . the brat would hang out behind something and wait forher to not be paying attention , then jump out at her , of course being7 she would run like the wind with him hot on her heels , More times ihad to save the kid from a 2 pound rooster lol.


Nono! LOL, I don't want a turkey! 1 cat, 2 rabbits and achicken are enough "illegal" animals lol!  I never knew roosters wereso aggressive. *is glad she's a female*


----------



## Jenniblu (May 19, 2005)

I'm so glad you want to keep her.Chickens are so entertaining and relaxing to watch. My friendwas over tonight and picked up one and let it roost on hisarm. This 30+ year old guy was cooing and talking to thechick and petting it for the longest. I love having mine --they try to answer you when you talk to them and come whencalled. I've even heard of a chicken taught to ride a toybike.

So, are you going to name her?:angel:


----------



## Prizm (May 19, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> I'm so glad you want to keep her. Chickens are soentertaining and relaxing to watch. My friend was overtonight and picked up one and let it roost on his arm. This30+ year old guy was cooing and talking to the chick and petting it forthe longest. I love having mine -- they try to answer youwhen you talk to them and come when called. I've even heardof a chicken taught to ride a toy bike.
> 
> So, are you going to name her?:angel:


Please! I'm TRYING NOT to get attatched!...Her name is "Peepers"
Hopefully chickens will count as "small caged animals" and be acceptedin my duplex.However, I heard someone ringing a cowbell and then saying "Dinner!" around the area where I foundher.She might havewandered off their property andgotten lostIf she is to be used for eggs, then her real owneris probably a better one, but it is a gamble, because maybe she isn'tlost...maybe she escaped slaughter :/. I'll probably try to find thepossible chicken keeper and ask.
I would take good care of it, and am enchanted that she seems to beimprinting on me..I didn't know chickens could be like this! 

Last night she was peeping like wild, so I opened her cage door andwent a few feet away to watch TV. She sort of flew (more like a jumpingflutter!) to the couch and wouldn't stop trying to burrow her head intomy hair until I laid my hand over her back and head--Amazing! She fellstraight to sleep! When I lifted my hands "Peepeeepeeeep!" Afterresting my hands on her again, she stretched out her little neck sothat her head stoped under my chin and slept! Perhaps she's yearningfor her mother to sit on her again. So cute


----------



## Jenniblu (May 19, 2005)

*Prizm wrote:*


> Hopefully chickens will count as "small caged animals" andbe accepted in my duplex.


*You could always say it's a rare show bird. A lot offolks have never seen a chicken up close. I refer to mychicks as 'girls' or 'birds' while they are outside. Ifigured by the time they start clucking, I can start giving outeggs. I can keep chickens where I live, but some people lookdown on chickens and anyone that keeps them.*

:henandchicks:http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/thecitychicken/


> I would take good care of it, and am enchanted that she seems tobe imprinting on me..I didn't know chickens could be like this!


*Aren't they sweet?:4hearts:*


----------



## Prizm (May 19, 2005)

That's a great website! Thanks!
Yeah, my neighbor even snubbs my wabbits :/ (Her littlel poodles are such YAPPY things though! lol) 


> *I figured by the time they start clucking, I can start giving outeggs. I can keep chickens where I live, but some people lookdown on chickens and anyone that keeps them*


She will start clucking at some point then? Right now, shesings and makes a peepeepeeep sound, but she's about 10 inches long(not a fuzzy chickling) And, just out of curiosity, do chicken eggsneed to be refrigerated? (Lol, chicken eggs come from a store--not achicken.


----------



## Jenniblu (May 19, 2005)

I can't believe your neighbor snubbs yourrabbit!:X I'll never understand how some pets are seemed okayby society and others are looked down on like rabbits, rats, mice,etc. I think as long as the animal is well-kept and cleanedup after then it's all good. Oh well.

Darn! One of my neighbors commented on my chickens - he saidthey were nice looking chicks and asked me what kind theywere. I was hoping to continue the masquerade of having'birds' and not chickens. Yeah they will start clucking andcackling (usually after laying an egg), but how much and how loudvaries with each bird. I think most of mine will be prettyquiet when they start clucking cause they peep quietly now, well exceptfor the blondish/black runt. She likes to whine and tattle onthe others all the time but she is a cutie. 

Ellie (Briar&amp;Bramble) raises chickens and had helped me so muchwith a bunch of chicken questions. She told me they willstart to cluck between 2 and 4 months if I remembercorrectly. They will start to lay eggs at around 4.5 to 6months depending on the breed. Right now mine are 5 weeks oldand kinda make a 'twee twee' sound, but they are standard sized chicksso they are huge lol.

Well, I hope you get to keep your 'rare bird.' How aboutthese for names in case someone asks what kind of bird you have- *Malaysian Walking Bird,Amazonian non-CrestedForest Quail, Ecuadorian Wood Thrush*

:laugh:


----------



## Prizm (May 20, 2005)

*Malaysian Walking Bird,Amazonian non-Crested Forest Quail, Ecuadorian Wood Thrush &lt;---LOL!*

Check it out! Piccies!










I went out and bought some batteries for my digi cam  What do you think? Banty?..Welsome? (someone said it might be a Welsome)


----------



## bluebird (May 20, 2005)

It looks like an aracauna,probably a hen.Mydaughter has this breed they are medium size chickens and lay beautifulcolored eggs.they are kept for theireggs.bluebird


----------



## Jenniblu (May 20, 2005)

*bluebird wrote:*


> It looks like an aracauna,probably a hen.My daughter hasthis breed they are medium size chickens and lay beautiful coloredeggs.they are kept for theireggs.bluebird



It would be cool if it was an Easter Egg Araucana. It kindalooks like a Welsummer too. Then again, I'm new to chickensand their different breeds.

I'm no expert with chicken ages, but mine are feathered outlike that at around 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## Prizm (May 20, 2005)

Heheh, did you know a woman makes diapers forthem? www.chickendiapers.comI'm thinking of getting one of them for her, and let her free roam thehouse


----------



## Kricket (May 20, 2005)

*Prizm wrote: *


> Anyway, she's eating and "peeping" up a storm, lol.





My little Coco LOVED corn. When my mom would make corn on thecob, I would save her half of my cob and she would go crazy overit.  I even stopped putting butter on my cornbecause of her. I think I lost about 10 pounds in the time wehad her 

P.S. We did refrigerate the eggs.

Did you mention that you named her yet?


----------



## Prizm (May 20, 2005)

I know she won't peepeep forever, but I call her "Peepers" and it's sticking 

I'll have to try giving her some corn : D


----------



##  (May 20, 2005)

Looks like a Sexlink, best egg laying chickensgoing , good shells , usuallynice and hard , chickens usuallylay eggs starting about16 to 18 weeks , andthe first few eggs aretinythings kinda neat looking, they make the best pickledeggs too lol . 

lol btw Prizm , theres a rulein theanimal world ,You name it you have to keep it lol.I hada Turkey named Gimpy , gavehim that name after i accidently steppedon his little foot whenhe was a baby , I feltso guilty that hecouldnt walk goodthat I would carry him toand from the feeder , frominside to outside , nakae surehe got to his waterer, silly thing used torideon my arm like a parrot , thenhe got big and I wasstill feeling sorry for him ,and would lug ( litteraly ) himaround he graduated frommy arm to my shoulder ,everyone used to tease me aboutwalking around with a 30lb turkey on my shoulder , andI would have to explain why heneeded to be carriedlike that Till one day .

My Hubby had to feed and waterthe birds as I was busydoing something else , and outof the corner of my eyeI spy Gimpy runningfull tilt for the feeder:shock:, I stood upand yelled thefoolish bords name and knowwhat he did ? dasmn thingstopped dead in it tracks looked atme and started GIMPING :X I looked at himand said uh nahBusted my friend yourfree rides over . and theysay Turkeys arestupid ya huh surethey are.


----------



## Jenniblu (May 20, 2005)

OMG!!! That is hands down the funniest turkeystory ever! :laugh: I can just imagine you carrying around abig ol' turkey like it was a baby. Poor spoiledGimpy.


----------



## Prizm (May 20, 2005)

That's halarious!!!!! Devious little gimper!!! ...Uh oh, I have to keep her now, huh? 

I am a little worried about her though, she goes crazy when I'm nothome :/ My mom just told me over the phone that she had to cover hercage to help calm her down, and I could hear her chirping over thephone too. I'd love to take all the credit, but I'm worried she mightbe actually afraid of somehting. I brought her home from the parkinglot, but she will not quiet down to even preen unless I am very closeto her cage, or if she is on my shoulder. &amp; I have towork a 10 hour shift tomorrow. I hope she calms down, or hopefully Ifind a way to put her at ease....Corn, you say? I'll buy some tomorrow &amp; maybe I'll get some diapers from the sexy bird site then I won't mind her being on my shoulder


----------



## Jenniblu (May 21, 2005)

I wonder if a stuffed animal or a ticking clock(I know they help with puppies)would work? I've had guineapigs snuggle a stuffed animal for comfort. Anyone have someideas?


----------



## Prizm (May 21, 2005)

> I wonder if a stuffed animal or a tickingclock (I know they help with puppies)would work? I've hadguinea pigs snuggle a stuffed animal for comfort. Anyone havesome ideas?



It's a great idea, but she poops too much for a stuffed animal. (I gaveher one the first night, but replaced it with paper towels bunchedtogether!) A ticking clock sounds soothing I haven't heard of that.


----------

